# Don't know where to start



## LeiaMadras (Feb 14, 2020)

Good Afternoon.

The real LeiaMadras is one of my cats, but seemed like a good pseudonym for online.

I F54 will be posting for comment about how my seemingly perfect marriage (14 years together) disintegrated into a living nightmare over the last 18 months. He M43 moved out a fortnight ago after I snapped and asked him to move out. I am bereft despite the appalling way he has treated me (more detail will be in an appropriately placed thread)

He is the love of my life. I wanted to grow old with him and I am struggling with the very real prospect of life on my own (albeit with the cats!)


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Sorry you are going through this -- post when you can and there will be lots of folks to help you...


----------

